# KDE Kontact sur Mac



## Filou53 (23 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour.

Est-ce qu'il existe déjà un portage de KDE-Kontact sur Mac ?
J'ai cherché mais jusqu'ici sans succès.
Je n'ai rien trouvé sur Fink.
Il avait bien un truc sur Darwin mais cela ne m'a mené nulle part...

Si qq utilise Kontact sur Mac, quel est son avis.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Thierry6 (24 Octobre 2005)

normalement, KDE-Kontact fait parti du package KDEPIM3, qui est disponible sous Fink ou sous DarwinPorts

http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/package.php/kdepim3
http://darwinports.opendarwin.org/ports/?by=name&substr=kdepim&Search=


----------



## Filou53 (24 Octobre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> normalement, KDE-Kontact fait parti du package KDEPIM3, qui est disponible sous Fink ou sous DarwinPorts


Merci 
j'avoue que je ne serais jamais allé le chercher là !

Tu utilises déjà ? 
Si oui, tu en penses quoi ?

Filou


----------



## Thierry6 (24 Octobre 2005)

Je t'en prie

non, je ne l'utilise pas, je n'aime pas les intégrés en fait, je passe déjà ma journée au boulot devant Lotus Notes...


----------

